# Constipation during 2WW



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi

I am in the 2nd week of the 2 week wait and am heavily constipated. I have taken Fybrogel and Lactulose but still in agony - have not been to toilet in 4 days - please help

Shelly J


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Shelly,

Sorry to hear that   

Drink masses of water to help things along and up the lactulose to 3 spoonfuls twice a day (if you aren't taking that already) Failing that then try a 4g glycerin suppository. It will shift eventually  

Maz x


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks once again Maz,

Love Shellyjxx


----------

